# AV-Receiver mit Google Chromecast verbinden



## appleandy3 (24. März 2014)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne meine Av Reciever mit Google Chromecast musik von MAc, Andoird HAndy/Tablet zum AV Receiver streamen.

Habt einer vo euch dies schon ausprobiert? 
mich würde beosnders die Soundqualität, Dauer bis zum ersten Ton?

Spotify über Google Chromecast laufen lassen?


----------



## Jeanboy (24. März 2014)

Welchen AV-Receiver hast du denn? Ist er vielleicht Netzwerkfähig etc.?

Alternativ zum Chromecast kann ich dir das empfehlen: 

Logitech Wireless Speaker Adapter for Bluetooth audio devices (980-000560) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ist in Ordnung 



Zu Google Chromecast kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, konnte es noch nicht ausprobieren


----------



## appleandy3 (24. März 2014)

Pionier 475


----------



## Jeanboy (24. März 2014)

ist den Pioneer sehr alt? Ich kenne leider keinen mit 475, vielleicht können die anderen helfen...


Oder ist er doch von Yamaha? 

Yamaha RX-V475 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## appleandy3 (25. März 2014)

Deer ist von 2013, er hat zumindesten 4 hdmi in einen out. 

Ich wollte den stick an einen hdmi in stecken und dann über die app mit spozify und co streamen

EDIT: Der im link ist es. Ja natürlich ist es der yamaha receiver. Statt ein Pionier receiver


----------



## Cavalera (25. März 2014)

Warum sollte dies nicht klappen? Ob der Chromecast nun im TV oder im AVR steckt ist egal. Ob der AVR Netzwerkfähig ist, ist auch egal da ja Prozessor und Wifiantennen im Chromecast sind. Chromecast wurde ja gerade deshalb entwickelt um banale Fernseher 'smart' zu machen  Man kann ihn nur nicht im Hintergrund laufen lassen, dH Fernsehen und Chromecast zusammen geht nicht. 

Soundqualität ist besser als Bluetooth, obwohl ich da auch nie wirkliche Unterschiede gehört habe. 

Spotify läuft auch (... *chrmchrm* Google -> chromecast + spotify)

ABer wie Jeanboy bereist erwähnte: wenn es nur um Musik geht, dann evtl über einen Bluetoothadapter nachdenken.


----------



## appleandy3 (25. März 2014)

Cavalera schrieb:


> Warum sollte dies nicht klappen? Ob der Chromecast nun im TV oder im AVR steckt ist egal. Ob der AVR Netzwerkfähig ist, ist auch egal da ja Prozessor und Wifiantennen im Chromecast sind. Chromecast wurde ja gerade deshalb entwickelt um banale Fernseher 'smart' zu machen  Man kann ihn nur nicht im Hintergrund laufen lassen, dH Fernsehen und Chromecast zusammen geht nicht.
> 
> Soundqualität ist besser als Bluetooth, obwohl ich da auch nie wirkliche Unterschiede gehört habe.
> 
> ...



Muss ich dann spotify im Browser starten? 
Oder kann ich auch über die Spotify app streamen?

Warum kein Bluetooth? 
Da ich gerne den Stick mit meinen Tv verbinden, wenn ich mal etwas streamen will


----------



## Jeanboy (25. März 2014)

Cavalera schrieb:


> Ob der AVR Netzwerkfähig ist, ist auch egal da ja Prozessor und Wifiantennen im Chromecast sind.


 
Mir gehts nur darum, dass der Receiver schon alles kann, was der T.E. möchte.

Der Yamaha Receiver kann Spotify Connect, ist Netzwerkfähig und beherrscht AirPlay. Von daher ist der Chromecast unnötig.


----------



## appleandy3 (25. März 2014)

Ich will aber nicht nur spotify, sondern das allgemeien Streaming von Dateien


----------



## Jeanboy (25. März 2014)

Was meinst du mit "allgemeine Dateien"?

Bis eben war es nur Musik, das kann dein Yamaha auch so.


Der Dongle hat sehr viele Restriktionen




> Mit dem Chromecast will Google "normale" Fernseher in Smart-TVs  aufrüsten, indem vorzugsweise Bild- und Videoinhalte von  Streaming-Portalen, wie zum Beispiel Watchever, Maxdome oder natürlich  auch dem eigenen Portal Google Play, auf das Display übertragen werden  können. Dazu muss der Stick an einen HDMI-Port angeschlossen und mit  einem WLAN-Netz verbunden werden, wobei die Stromzufuhr über einen  zusätzlichen USB-Anschluss stattfindet. Miracast ist hingegen nicht mit  an Bord. Zusätzlich kann auch Googles Chrome-Browser auf dem Fernseher  dargestellt werden, die Youtube-Kompatibilität hebt der Hersteller  besonders hervor.
> Das Streamen von lokalen Datenträgern oder  Spielen sieht Google derweil nicht vor und wird ohne Modifikationen  folglich auch nicht unterstützt. Hier muss auf Produkte von Mitbewerbern  zurückgegriffen werden, die etwa den gesamten Desktop 1:1 übertragen.  Eine Fernbedienung befindet sich nicht im Lieferumfang, sodass auf  Smartphone, Tablet oder PC als Steuerung zurückgegriffen wird.  Unterstützt werden dabei Android (ab 2.3), iOS (ab 6), Mac OS (ab 10.7),  Windows (ab 7) und Chrome OS. Prominente Konkurrenz könnte Google von  Amazon bekommen, die wohl auch einen Streaming-Stick planen.



Chromecast: Watchever unterstützt Googles Streaming-Stick


Für lokale Daten also nicht zu gebrauchen.


Was möchtest du denn jetzt *genau *damit machen?


----------



## appleandy3 (25. März 2014)

Lokale daten zugreifen wie über den android media player musik streamen


----------



## BloodySuicide (26. März 2014)

soll mit BubbleUPNP gehen. Ich hab mein Cast erst gestern geholt und schau die Tage mal rum was so geht


----------

